# Chicago dog trainer recommendation



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Hope this is okay for these forums, but I just wanted to let anyone in the Chicago area know how pleased our family was with our dog trainer Abe Mashal. http://www.packleader.org/home.html
He doesn't use clickers or treats, but instead, relies on pack dominance. 

I'm no expert in dog psychology or training, and can imagine different approaches getting good results as well. But I can vouch for the results we are seeing after only 3 lessons. We were having some significant problems with our 5 month-old pup in terms of walking on leash, housebreaking, defiance, jumping on visitors, and "pacing." Tho we have only worked on HEEL, SIT, DOWN, STAY, and COME, she has picked them up VERY quickly, and each command has a cumulative effect. The more we work Clover on one command, the more she seems to accept her position/status in the household, and is becoming more attentative and loving as well.

Abe has given us lessons in our home. One huge advantage is that we can have the whole family there at the same time, and work with Clover in her home environment. It not only gives us a family activity, but also makes sure we are all on the same page with respect to the dog. Plus, he will kennel any dog he has trained for what I consider reasonable rates.

I feel that I spend so much money all of the time and am just so-so satisfied with the goods/services I receive. But I am so pleased with Abe and the services he has provided, that I wished to share this with anyone else out there who might be in need of training.

Abe impresses me as a real quality young man who is working hard to build a fine business. I am very happy to support him in his efforts by paying him for his services.


----------

